# dBi-Angaben zu Antennen



## DaRealMC (16. August 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

vielleicht stelle ich mir das ganze nur einfach gerade viel zu kompliziert vor, oder es ist tatsächlich nicht so einfach. 

Mich würde einmal interessieren, was diese dBi-Angabe genau aussagt. Der Text von Wiki hilft mir da irgendwie nicht wirklich weiter.


> Der Antennengewinn gibt an, wieviel Leistung eine Antenne in ihrer Hauptrichtung bezogen auf eine Vergleichsantenne abgibt oder empfängt.



Sagen wir, ich habe eine 300mW-WLAN-Karte ohne interne Antenne (die meisten wissen nun wohl schon, welches Modell das ist  ), so ist meine Reichweite ziemlich bei 0. Angenommen, ich schließe nun eine eBay-übliche 5dBi-Antenne an. Wie groß ist dann mein Sende-/Empfangsbereich (normaler Luftdruck, ebene Fläche, keine Wände,...)?
Wie groß wäre er bei einer 8,5 dBi Rundstrahlantenne?
Wie groß bei einer 30dBi Richtfunkantenne - und sind die wirklich in Deutschland verboten? (Habe da mal ein Gerücht gehört)
Sind noch weitere Daten der Antenne von Belangen?


----------



## josDesign (17. August 2006)

Ich habe jetzt nicht eine Antwort auf deine eigentliche Frage, aber einige Dinge sind wirklich verboten. Ich wohne in Österreich und da gibt es jede Menge Verbote in WLan Bereich.

trotzallem haben mein Nachbar und ich einen WLan Booster vor der Antenne und Richtantennen... ich will jetzt nicht erläutern wie groß die Reichweite ist... sie ist, für ein Wlan, sagen wir mal, zu groß! 

Aber ich habe auch versucht herauszubekommen wie das mit den dbi ist... habs aber dann aufgegeben als mein Nachbar, welcher im Netzwerkbereich studiert..., gesagt hat, vergiss es... bau ma des zam, und dann hama saugeiles Netzwerk. Dem war auch so... Am besten probieren, usw...


----------



## gorim (20. August 2006)

Die Vergleichsantenne ist hier eine isotrope Antenne, ein perfekter Rundstrahler. Siehe http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Antennengewinn. Von daher meine ich kommt auch das kleine i bei dBi.

Das ganze kann man schon berechnen. Für die Reichweite brauchst Du natürlich die Sendeleistung, die Frequenz, die Höhe der Antenne über dem Boden und der Abstand zur Empfangsantenne und bestimmt noch weitere Werte. Du kannst auch anhand der Fresnelzone(?) ausrechnen, wie hoch Deine beiden Antennen angebracht werden müssen, wenn Du eine Richtfunkstrecke einrichten willst. In einer früheren ct wurde so ein Projekt mal geplant und durchgerechnet.

bis dann
gorim


----------



## koka123 (21. August 2006)

josDesign hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Aber ich habe auch versucht herauszubekommen wie das mit den dbi ist... habs aber dann aufgegeben als mein Nachbar, welcher im Netzwerkbereich studiert..., gesagt hat, vergiss es... bau ma des zam, und dann hama saugeiles Netzwerk. Dem war auch so... Am besten probieren, usw...


    ...


----------



## josDesign (26. August 2006)

koka123 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ...




Jo lach mich nur aus! Mittlererweile is es mir wurscht. Beginn in einigen Tagen mit der Schule nach 6 Jahren arbeiten und hoffe es dort zu lernen....


----------



## koka123 (28. August 2006)

josDesign hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Jo lach mich nur aus! Mittlererweile is es mir wurscht. Beginn in einigen Tagen mit der Schule nach 6 Jahren arbeiten und hoffe es dort zu lernen....



wollte Dich nicht auslachen - war einfach "very amused" über den Pragmatismus (und Deine Formulierung), was oft schneller zum Ziel führt als theoretisches studieren...

aber eigentlich ist das schon offtopic...


----------

